# Drill press table



## Kenbo (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm not sure where to put this, and if I ever decide, I will have to move it myself. (membership has its privileges sometimes) 
Anyway, I took a break from my latest build to work on a jig today. I'm tired of making Frankenstein's monster jigs to drill angled holes in stock for my projects so I decided to make myself an adjustable drill press table. I still might add a replaceable insert for the centre. I'm also considering rounding the edges of the table and adding a drawer in the waste area below the table. I'll decide that later after I've had a chance to use it for a while. Either way, this is how I spent my day.
[attachment=21797]

[attachment=21798]

[attachment=21799]

[attachment=21800]

[attachment=21801]

[attachment=21802]

[attachment=21803]

[attachment=21804]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice Ken. Looks sturdy and well designed. Hey is that a magnetic chuck holder cup on top of your pulley cover? 




.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey that looks like a handy table! I may have to copy that design, using the factory table and a drill press vise is crap compared to what you got there! That is definitely on my to do list!


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Nice Ken. Looks sturdy and well designed. Hey is that a magnetic chuck holder cup on top of your pulley cover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a magnetic cup. I use it to hold odds and ends from the drill press. My chuck key is actually attached to the side of the drill press using a large rare earth magnet. Works like a charm and I always know where my chuck key is.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice looking design, Ken! 

Those magnetic cups are fantastic... I've got a couple stuck on top of my lathe for Allen wrenches and cutters that tend to walk off otherwise.


----------



## Wes Murphy (Mar 31, 2013)

nice looking table ... i need to build for mine.


----------

